# Lake Houston Dam 4/27



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Me and my buddy went below Lake Houston's dam @ day break and had a pretty good time. Caught 43 Blues and 1 Buffalo in about 3 1/2 hrs. Fresh Shad was the ticket.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice. How much water was there?


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good fish and looks like a good time.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

must have caught them just before the flood ..


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

*re*

Yeah, that was right beofre all the rain, but it still releasing water from the previous hard rain. The water flow had slowed tremendously because we went Thursday and still caught a good number of fish in about 2 hours. It should be pretty good by Saturday-Monday, I just need to see how much water they are releasing!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

amerson357 said:


> Yeah, that was right beofre all the rain, but it still releasing water from the previous hard rain. The water flow had slowed tremendously because we went Thursday and still caught a good number of fish in about 2 hours. It should be pretty good by Saturday-Monday, I just need to see how much water they are releasing!!!


That is a heck of nice mess of fish wtg!!

It isn't what they release from the two gates it is how many feet are coming over the spillway from the rain .

Are the Lake Houston Dam Flood Gates open?Lake Houston is a spillway controlled dam. There are no flood gates on Lake Houston. There are two small maintenance gates which are not opened for floods.. Refer to 713-247-1000.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

http://ahps.srh.noaa.gov/hydrograph...&view=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1&toggles=10,7,8,2,9,15,6

by looking at the water level . i may wait until tuesdy before venturing out there


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Well when I was there Thursday and Monday, There was water coming out of the 2 gates ( about 1/3 open) and also over the top. Monday you could tell that the lake was getting lower because after about 2 hours, hardly any water was flowing over the top. Then the fishing kinda shut off... according to Chron.com, there is like 55,000 CFS coming out of that lake. It was 14,000 on Thursay and was kinda scary looking. With the river and creeks still high in the area, it might be another 5-7 days before it is really fishable.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Yep buddy thats how its done. Lets go again Tuesday??? Or are you scared.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

There are 4 gates on the spill they use to release water from.


----------

